# Midwest BBQ & Blues Throwdown Mount Morris, MI



## merriman (May 30, 2008)

This is on 8/15-8/16, just north of Flint MI.   
Event link:   www.hotbluesandbbq.com
Anyone going?  
I'd really like to judge a contest, I'm going to look into that for this one.


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

My bro Marktee, another undetermined person and I may compete... will advise!


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

And... where's the contest rules?


----------



## wulfie (May 30, 2008)

That link above was for a blues competition in Oxford Co.

Here is the link for the rules at Mt. Morris comp...

http://www.gcf.org/images/stories/20...ons%5B1%5D.pdf


*WULFIE*

Newest member of the Smokin' Scotsmen

2 UDS in construction
1 Charbroil Deluxe Electric H20 smoker


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

And  when is it?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

I will be there as well as most of the folks from the GLBBQA.


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

Is There A Link?


----------



## wulfie (May 30, 2008)

http://www.gcf.org/images/stories/bbq application.pdf

______________________
*
Wulfie
*
Newest Member of the Smokin' Scotsmen

2 UDS in construction
1 Charbroil Electric Deluxe H20 smoker


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

THANK YOU!

Wow  200 bone? Yeesh. They supply the meat?!?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

Ya right......


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

Man... 200 to spend 100 on meat..and can't sell a rib. Good thing it's in my back yard.


----------



## phodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Geez I'm Excited. the 14th is birthday 51... have to see if BOSSMAN will lemme have a day off.


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

OK  found the thread.. where do I register? Anyone?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll get it to ya Rich!


----------



## richtee (Jul 6, 2008)

Tanks Bubs  See ya there I assume?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

Of course!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 6, 2008)

thats more of a UPPPER mid-west event..........  =(


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

Cripes... $200 to enter? I think they should PAY me $100 to cook!   Yeesh... talked to Bro...dunno. And I suppose WE supply the meat. Another C-note. Man...if I go...don't enter, 'cause I'll HAVE to win   ;{)


----------



## capt dan (Jul 7, 2008)

UH UHMM! It's 300 to enter, and only 250 for first place in any category. Little to rich for my blood. I hope those who go kick some butt and have a  blast. Maybe next year for me!


----------



## richtee (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahhh After June 27-  good luck Bubba!  Enjoy!   That's BS.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree on the BS  Rich. 50 % jump in registration fees sems a bit tacky to me. What ever happened to "good fun, good people" ? i guess we need to  add" more money" to that!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 7, 2008)

A big ouch on that!


----------

